# Ronnie D's from Colville, WA



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Our attempt at kit modifying for a real building.










Ronnie D's in Colville, WA. Best burgers in the Pacific Northwest, if not the entire US! Used to be an old A&W, in fact they still serve old fashioned root beer floats with A&W RB. Good stuff.










Our version using a KFC building kit. Repainted the roof and took out a section up top. We wanted to leave the roof peak flat, but it looked goofy on ours, so we added the pointed cap. We still need to get the rock halfwalls to go around the front, and we are gathering materias for the carhop canopy. The sign on the model is actually a picture of the real sign.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Smell the burgers!*

Sweet job on Ronnie D's and those Root beer Floats sound super...great job again!:thumbsup: Could that be a Howaqrd Johnsons roof or a KFC or is it kitbashed?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg,
Nice kit bashing! Ronnie D's is about and hour away form me,
I'll have to hit it up the next time I'm up that way!
I also got a kick out of your Avatar/LOGO.







The Spokane International line is now run by Union Pacific.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep. I lived in Colville from 1988 till 2002 and never knew that Spokane had two railroads bearing the same name. Since my kids decided that UP was going to be our "theme" for our layout, I researched all the companies they had purchased over the years and discovered the Spokane International Railroad. So when I signed up here I used them as my avatar. Now I just need to find decals to rebadge some of our rolling stock.

If you dont mind, we are making a trip back to Spokane in March (via the Amtrak:thumbsup and would like to come check out your layout you have shown on your website.

Thanks again MC and NIMT for the kind words!


----------

